# [VIDEO] OnLive for Android on the HP Touchpad



## ReverendKJR (Aug 25, 2011)




----------



## dragonfly1113 (Dec 6, 2011)

@Reverend i follow you on youtube and love all your vids thanks to you i was easily able to get the original cm7 onto my touchpad and it made me a very happy dude, im hearing that people with ps3 controllers are able to sync them up with their touchpads with onlive and able to use them instead of the onscreen touch controls since those get in the way of the game itself in my mind, the onlive controller would be cool too once it launches since its built for this gaming "system"


----------



## hussdawg (Aug 25, 2011)

"darksiders" is awesome. wish it wasn't so pricey. i haven't tried it on the Touchpad or the PC yet. a little hard to play on my evo3d, but looks great.


----------



## hotshotz79 (Oct 16, 2011)

awesome app.. tnx for posting video on this;

I got the apk from xda forums but under kindle fire thread... i thought maybe thats why there is a border on top... as it seems to be for a 7" tablet..
if anyone is able to get fullscreen version or even have the controls on the black area .... would be better

(Link if anyone wants https://market.android.com/details?id=com.onlive.client )
[Says 'not available in Canada' for link]


----------



## DreamScar (Oct 13, 2011)

dragonfly1113 said:


> @Reverend i follow you on youtube and love all your vids thanks to you i was easily able to get the original cm7 onto my touchpad and it made me a very happy dude, im hearing that people with ps3 controllers are able to sync them up with their touchpads with onlive and able to use them instead of the onscreen touch controls since those get in the way of the game itself in my mind, the onlive controller would be cool too once it launches since its built for this gaming "system"


Apparently the PS3 controllers are non-standard HID devices and need special libs installed on the TouchPad to operate correctly via USB. To connect via Bluetooth, you need to buy the Sixaxis Controller app from the market and follow the steps provided by the devs. The Bluetooth method works by making controller inputs keypresses of an software keyboard, which sometimes makes movements less responsive. I tweeted Dalingrin to see if these libs could be installed on the TouchPad. I assume using the controller via USB would make inputs smoother.


----------



## pinesal (Oct 14, 2011)

The analog sticks on the ps3 controller don't work on android so it won't work for most games. Also the black area on the Touchpad is because of its aspect ratio the app expects 16:9 the Touchpad is 4:3.

I have my onlive universal controller on order.


----------



## DreamScar (Oct 13, 2011)

The PS3 sticks work fine with the Sixaxis Controller app, you just have to set them up. They arent as smooth as they are with a PS3 game since they are mimicking key presses, but they perform decently.


----------

